# Free Oysters tonight at Gilligans...seee ya there



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you haven't been up there in a while, or haven't been up there ever...ou need to make it to Gilligans. Mikes got East Bay oysters in again tonight...and the temps are droppin...and sadly Gilligans will be closed till the spring.

I'll be up there this evening again..hope to see ya there!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Is tonight their last night?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not that I know of...just know it's gettin close...another month maybe?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i won't be able to come tonight
eat some for me, clay.
say hi to the rest of the gang.

jack


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dam!! Forgot all about it again.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Donna and I joined in tonight and it was so fun to meet so many of you!! It was really nice to finally meet you Clay after 3 years of trying to get together for a DIVE trip!! At least we had the chance to enjoy the OYSTERS and BEER!! What a great group of friends!!!! One thing I did notice the most about tonight is all of the off kilter posters are sure not THERE!! Only the REAL people show up when it comes to meeting FACE to FACE!!!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I forgot We owe you one of those girly drinks you were having tonigh!! HAHAHA I always enjoy a nice beverage that includes Cactus Juice!! But most places dont mix them 50/50 like the "ReelDuel" does,,,,,,,


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha haa Fred...me and them "girly drinks"!

It was great to finally get to meet you and Donna after all this time, and we WILL get out diving together!! Enjoy your guys dive on the Timber Holes Saturday, I'll be out too shootin in the Gun's & Hoses Spearfishing Tourney!


----------

